# How do I go about a police certificate?



## dawnclaremaddox

I rang our police station and was told to look up a website for the certificate. The form that I have found is called ACRO Police Certificate Application, is this the correct form? It does state NZ, Australia etc., but neither I or my husband are sure whether this is correct. Please help!:confused2:


----------



## ClemClan

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I rang our police station and was told to look up a website for the certificate. The form that I have found is called ACRO Police Certificate Application, is this the correct form? It does state NZ, Australia etc., but neither I or my husband are sure whether this is correct. Please help!:confused2:


Hi there,

Are you currently in New Zealand? or I in the process of coming over?

If you are still in the UK, you should be able to simply request this certificate from your local police - this is what we did and there was no problem, we didn't have to go onto a website! unless procedures have changed.

If you're in NZ and you've been told this is the correct way to go about it and the form states NZ then it must be correct. 

Hopefully someone else on the forum has come across this and will be able to shed some light for you guys.

all the best.


----------



## lisamct

The ACRO site is the correct site, you cant get police certificates from your local station any longer so all requests have to go through ACRO 
Home


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

lisamct said:


> The ACRO site is the correct site, you cant get police certificates from your local station any longer so all requests have to go through ACRO
> Home


Thank you! Much appreciated. Now we can fill it in and get it off in a couple of days.


----------



## Janicz

lisamct said:


> The ACRO site is the correct site, you cant get police certificates from your local station any longer so all requests have to go through ACRO
> Home


You (or anyone else) wouldn't happen to remember if you can order the criminal record check to be sent to a UK address or if it needs to be sent directly to NZ immigration? 

We've been selected from the Pool, but are waiting for the invitation to apply. To speed things up we want to order the police check already now. We are flying to NZ via the UK and would be able to pick up the check from one of our friends in stead of paying £65 for international courier. 

Thanks in advance!
J


----------



## topcat83

Janicz said:


> You (or anyone else) wouldn't happen to remember if you can order the criminal record check to be sent to a UK address or if it needs to be sent directly to NZ immigration?
> 
> We've been selected from the Pool, but are waiting for the invitation to apply. To speed things up we want to order the police check already now. We are flying to NZ via the UK and would be able to pick up the check from one of our friends in stead of paying £65 for international courier.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> J


We had ours sent to our home address. There's usually about a 3 week wait for it to be processed though.


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> We had ours sent to our home address. There's usually about a 3 week wait for it to be processed though.


You can pay double (£70) for 2 day service and pay £7 for UK next day delivery.


----------

